
Wrote a book in 2 weeks. This is what I learned - dbustac
https://danielbusta.com/writing-book/
======
ColinWright
Hi, and welcome to HN. Nice work on getting something done and "out there" ...
I hope it does well.

Quick thought ... if you want people to contact you directly, about the book,
or about anything else, you might want to put contact details in your profile.
Again, not essential, but many people don't realise that this is an option.

~~~
dbustac
Hi, Colin! Thanks for your kind words and for your good vibes. (Thank you for
spotting my mistaken reply, too)

I just followed your advice and updated my profile info. Hope you have a great
week!

~~~
ColinWright
Not a problem, happy to help. Hope all goes well, and that you also have a
great week ... and beyond!

Cheers.

------
ryanisnan
Congrats! One thing that I would struggle with in that time period is knowing
whether or not what I wrote was any good.

I find that I need to sit with content I've written for at least a few days
before I have a sense for how well the content reads. I definitely over
estimate the quality in the beginning. Do you have this experience at all?

~~~
dbustac
Thanks Ryan! Been there, done that. I think you just need to make peace with
the fact that whatever it is you're writing never will be as good as you want,
especially at the beginning. Just try to write in a clear, concise and simple
way, and ship constantly so you get feedback. That's what gonna make you a
better writer IMO

